# Lense Correction - always on?



## sapnho (Apr 29, 2012)

Even though I have already been using LR for a year now, I only discovered the lense correction tool a few days ago. I am quite impressed what it does and have changed my default import settings to apply lense correction for every imported image.

Is there any reason that I may have missed why I shouldn't set it as default?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 29, 2012)

Performance. In the earlier versions of LR3 (when the lens corrections were introduced) it was generally accepted that it was better to leave the lens correction to the end of your develop process as it could negatively impact on performance. However, later versions of LR3 introduced performance improvements such that it was generally possible to do as you are, i.e. apply lens corrections on import. Just be aware that it can have a performance impact, and if you feel things are a little sluggish try leaving it until the end.


----------



## sapnho (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Jim!


----------

